# Solved: remove the middle part of mp3 song



## namo (Jan 17, 2009)

I have mp3 song and I want to remove part of song in the middle. Is there a program to remove that Or I have to use splitter and joiner?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Audacity could do this.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Get mp3DirectCut, a freeware audio editor that works directly with Mp3 files.

That way you can cut the file exactly the way you want.


----------



## namo (Jan 17, 2009)

Ent said:


> Audacity could do this.


this program is little more than average user



stantley said:


> Get mp3DirectCut, a freeware audio editor that works directly with Mp3 files.
> 
> That way you can cut the file exactly the way you want.


I couldn't install it on my windows 7 ultimate

edit: It worked when I open it as admin


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

namo said:


> edit: It worked when I open it as admin


:up:


----------

